

Thinkin' Tags - Rapid HTML/CSS Prototyping - zsherman
http://www.thinkintags.com/

======
danmaz74
I like thinkin' tags, but what about the price tag?

PS: fix the "truely" typo

~~~
zsherman
It's not my app, I just thought it looked pretty cool. I don't see a price tag
anywhere either.

~~~
djesse
There's no pricing modell right now as this is an alpha release to get to know
if the users like this concept and to have more users testing it.

There will be a premium modell in the future but in the first step, we want to
reach beta status having all features on board.

~~~
danmaz74
I understand that, but not having any idea if this will be a freemium or a
full paid app, and at what price range, will severely limit the potential
interest. I, for example, am not going to rely on something that could become
too expensive for my use of it ;)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Can't figure out how it works.

~~~
djesse
Take a look at the introduction video on the project website. This will help
to understand how it works

